# can't find turtle place by paradise cove (edited: now with directions and photos!)



## jtba

we are here but i could not for the life of me find the entrance to the turtle place everyone talks about. 

when we come out from Aulani, do we walk past the traffic light by Monkeypod? we did that, and it took us past the construction and all the way to paradise cove's parking lot entrance, but i was unable to figure out where the opening to the turtle place.

please help!


----------



## BobNed

You are on the right track.  Walk all the way through the parking lot towards the ocean.  You will find a narrow pathway with fences on both sides.  Walk down the pathway towards the ocean.  You'll find it!


----------



## jtba

BobNed said:


> You are on the right track.  Walk all the way through the parking lot towards the ocean.  You will find a narrow pathway with fences on both sides.  Walk down the pathway towards the ocean.  You'll find it!



oh I see. we did walk down towards the ocean but ended up traversing back towards the construction site again, which was totally fenced off. 

will try again tomorrow and report back!


----------



## jtba

and thank you so much, @BobNed !


----------



## mommy2eee

Please do!  We are coming in a week and want to see the turtles!


----------



## Mamapapa

When you find it - can you post a picture of the entrance/pathway for those of us going soon that might also have difficulty finding it? Thank you!!!


----------



## nkereina

BobNed said:


> You are on the right track.  Walk all the way through the parking lot towards the ocean.  You will find a narrow pathway with fences on both sides.  Walk down the pathway towards the ocean.  You'll find it!



Are you talking about the parking lot for Paradise Cove? We'll be there in a few months, so writing this down!


----------



## Lulubelle17

I remember a turtle beach on the North Shore when we lived in Hawaii, I'll have to keep your spot in mind if we go back!


----------



## jtba

Mamapapa said:


> When you find it - can you post a picture of the entrance/pathway for those of us going soon that might also have difficulty finding it? Thank you!!!



will do!


----------



## Soccerluvinmama

If you look here you can (somewhat) make out the path: https://www.google.com/maps/@21.3418905,-158.1271865,104m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## northshoremama

Lulubelle17 said:


> I remember a turtle beach on the North Shore when we lived in Hawaii, I'll have to keep your spot in mind if we go back!



laniakea beach on the north shore...lots of honu there!


----------



## jtba

Soccerluvinmama said:


> If you look here you can (somewhat) make out the path: https://www.google.com/maps/@21.3418905,-158.1271865,104m/data=!3m1!1e3



thank you! we are heading there in a couple hours...

is the path roughly from the center of this picture leading to the nine o'clock direction?


----------



## BobNed

nkereina said:


> Are you talking about the parking lot for Paradise Cove? We'll be there in a few months, so writing this down!


Yes, that is correct.  At the very back end of the Paradise Cove parking lot is a public, free area for about 20-30 cars.  Since all beaches in Hawaii are public they have to provide at least some parking.  It fills up fast though.  Behind that public parking area is the sand path to the beach and the turtles.  The Google Maps image does show the path although it is somewhat difficult to make out.


----------



## jtba

found it and we had the best time!!! saw at least two different turtles--one big, one small. there were probably more than that but i couldn't tell if it was the same ones that kept coming back round and round. i took photos and will upload when i get back to the hotel room later.

a HUGE thank-you to @BobNed and @Soccerluvinmama !!!   

will be back in a few hours...


----------



## jtba

am back but am too pooped from a very full day of lazy river, infinity pool, turtle beach, more lazy river, Ama Ama, scavenger hunt, and then packing. 

i have taken photos of the path, @Mamapapa , and will post them over the weekend when i get home.

@Iggipolka definitely go visit if you haven't already. really worth the 10-minute walk there.


----------



## alohamom

jtba said:


> am back but am too pooped from a very full day of lazy river, infinity pool, turtle beach, more lazy river, Ama Ama, scavenger hunt, and then packing.



Sounds like the perfect Aulani day to me! Glad you found the turtle area...


----------



## Amw1064

Glad you found it!


----------



## jtba

ok, here are the directions:

1. go to the lobby and walk all the way down the street.
2. with your back to aulani, turn left and head towards the traffic light across the street from monkeypod.
3. cross the street towards the new four seasons, heading north.
4. keep walking until you come to the driveway for the paradise cove parking lot:


5. turn left onto the parking lot and walk towards the ocean, towards that white sign at the opening:


close-up:


6. walk down that path:


7. and you'll see this:


----------



## jtba

and i hope you'll see these:
 



 

 

 

these turtles were truly fearless. they just came right up to us, and i'm not even sure why! it's not like anyone was giving out food or whatever. it almost seemed like they were as curious about us as we were about them. they probably came round 5-6 times during the hour we were there, maybe more. kinda lost count after a while.

my whole family enjoyed the experience, and it was so close, so easy to get to from aulani. please make time for them if you're at aulani. only took about 10 minutes (less if your kids walk fast, lol).


----------



## rnorwo1

Love all the info! We will be taking sunrise family photos at Paradise Cove beach on our first full day (hopefully it won't seem like 5am as we are walking down there!), but we want to go back and spend some time later and hopefully we will see turtles, too!


----------



## Mokat76

Thanks so much for this info and the pics. I can't wait for our trip in June.


----------



## cmph

Thank you so much for the details and photos!! This will be such a help for us!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Amazing! We went to the North Shore and saw about 5 turtles on the beach the waves were high and rough so couldn't go in. I completely forgot about this location, wish I saw this before we left Friday evening! Adding to my list to do next time!


----------



## Ladybugx87

Thank you so much! My girls are going to love this.


----------



## buffettgirl

Please make sure you understand the regulations surrounding the sea turtles. Don't want to be a wet blanket, but you're really supposed to get out of the water if they are around. You're supposed to try to give them space.  And even if they seem friendly, they're not.   http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/blog/2014/06/06/nr14-068/


----------



## maberlyne

Or you could do like me and my husband and go there via the ocean side path.... just, kidding, not recommended. But we did it twice still lol. It starts out promising enough with nice wide rocks to climb.... then not as good lol and you're traversing like goats! But luckily, last time we went, we did see turtles! So cool!


----------



## Mrsktbrown

Thank you! We head out in 10 (eek!!!) days and have been wondering where this elusive cove was. Your directions are good enough that even I can probably find my way. And that's saying something. You rock!


----------



## jtba

buffettgirl said:


> Please make sure you understand the regulations surrounding the sea turtles. Don't want to be a wet blanket, but you're really supposed to get out of the water if they are around. You're supposed to try to give them space.  And even if they seem friendly, they're not.   http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/blog/2014/06/06/nr14-068/



totally. we did try to stay out of the way, but they would swim so close to us (almost like they were curious about us) that sometimes we couldn't get out of the way fast enough to give them the 6-10 ft requested on that page. and pretty much everyone there at the beach was very respectful. we kept telling each other (esp. the kids), don't touch them, leave them alone!


----------



## Disneybridewifemama

jtba said:


> and i hope you'll see these:
> View attachment 162605
> 
> View attachment 162606
> 
> View attachment 162607
> 
> View attachment 162608
> 
> View attachment 162609
> 
> these turtles were truly fearless. they just came right up to us, and i'm not even sure why! it's not like anyone was giving out food or whatever. it almost seemed like they were as curious about us as we were about them. they probably came round 5-6 times during the hour we were there, maybe more. kinda lost count after a while.
> 
> my whole family enjoyed the experience, and it was so close, so easy to get to from aulani. please make time for them if you're at aulani. only took about 10 minutes (less if your kids walk fast, lol).



This was so incredibly helpful, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## atinkerella

what time were you there? We went last September around noon time but didn't see any. It was such a bummer. Only the monk seal was there. 

We are heading there again in a month and hopefully going to see them this time!! finger-crossed!!


----------



## jtba

atinkerella said:


> what time were you there? We went last September around noon time but didn't see any. It was such a bummer. Only the monk seal was there.
> 
> We are heading there again in a month and hopefully going to see them this time!! finger-crossed!!



we arrived around 2:45 p.m. and left about an hour after. didn't see any monk seals, so your last visit wasn't a total loss! i hope you get to see the turtles next month.


----------



## Mamapapa

Thank you so much for those directions with photos!!!


----------



## BCV23

Thank you so much for the great directions and photos.


----------



## Lulubelle17

Oh my goodness,they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! We lived in Hawaii for 3 years, and it truly felt like home. I miss Hawaii so much and your pictures just reminded me why!


----------



## jtba

Lulubelle17 said:


> Oh my goodness,they are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! We lived in Hawaii for 3 years, and it truly felt like home. I miss Hawaii so much and your pictures just reminded me why!



thank you! maybe it's time for a return visit?


----------



## heaven2dc

Love the pics and directions - easy peasy!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silver Queen

Thank you!!!  We just came back from a 7 night stay and your directions and photos made it very easy to find the beach.  There were no turtles there when we went, but we were able to see sea turtles on the north shore and right below our hotel balcony in Maui.  We'll try the Paradise Cove beach again when we return to Aulani.


----------



## jtba

Silver Queen said:


> Thank you!!!  We just came back from a 7 night stay and your directions and photos made it very easy to find the beach.  There were no turtles there when we went, but we were able to see sea turtles on the north shore and right below our hotel balcony in Maui.  We'll try the Paradise Cove beach again when we return to Aulani.



bummer! glad you got to see them up north and in maui though.


----------



## ACDSNY

Definitely taking that route next time, much easier.


----------



## Nello

Thank you so much for the directions and pics! We went yesterday and my girls were so excited to see a turtle!


----------



## jtba

Nello said:


> Thank you so much for the directions and pics! We went yesterday and my girls were so excited to see a turtle!



yay! so happy to hear it!!!


----------



## Lizzards

Just back from Aulani and really appreciated your directions to the turtles! My kids were in awe swimming with the turtles. Thanks for taking time to post directions and photos!


----------



## jtba

Lizzards said:


> Just back from Aulani and really appreciated your directions to the turtles! My kids were in awe swimming with the turtles. Thanks for taking time to post directions and photos!



so glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Sepo

We were there in June 2016, last month. Some of our family checked it out one day for half an hour and did not stay around long enough to see them. The locals said to just wait, they'll come around within the hour or so.  One woman told me the same 2 turtles have been there for 15 years.  Someone else on this thread mentioned 4 turtles. Curious, what number is the most anyone here saw there recently?

As all have mentioned, it's indeed close to the intersection... Short walk thereafter.


----------



## alwayssmile

Thanks for the directions on here! We found it yesterday morning. We hung around for little over an hour and one turtle ventured in. My 5yo was in love. (Won't lie, so was I!) A local was telling me that when there's more people around they see less turtles. The cove had a good 100 people there when we went by yesterday, so I'm just thankful that one even ventured in. Absolutely beautiful cove though. 

A lady was telling me earlier that she was out in the Aulani cove at 4:45am this morning and there were several turtles out then! She said they took off as the morning lap swimmers entered. They were definitely long gone by the time I got out there at 6am.


----------



## jtba

alwayssmile said:


> Thanks for the directions on here! We found it yesterday morning. We hung around for little over an hour and one turtle ventured in. My 5yo was in love. (Won't lie, so was I!) A local was telling me that when there's more people around they see less turtles. The cove had a good 100 people there when we went by yesterday, so I'm just thankful that one even ventured in. Absolutely beautiful cove though.
> 
> A lady was telling me earlier that she was out in the Aulani cove at 4:45am this morning and there were several turtles out then! She said they took off as the morning lap swimmers entered. They were definitely long gone by the time I got out there at 6am.



i had wondered whether the turtles ever go to the aulani cove, since it's so close by. thanks for letting us know that they do (though only when there aren't loads of people).


----------



## scrappydew

This thread was great - my DH went twice; and the kids and I got to see one swimming.  In fact I was standing there, and it came up to me, and touched me with my flipper!  I told DH the turtle "kissed" me


----------



## Amw1064

scrappydew said:


> This thread was great - my DH went twice; and the kids and I got to see one swimming.  In fact I was standing there, and it came up to me, and touched me with my flipper!  I told DH the turtle "kissed" me


 I kept getting hugs.  This one turtle kept coming back to me and wrapping its flipper around my leg.  Soooo cute!  We had 3 turtles with us one of the days.


----------



## joy327

Thanks for the information. We're currently at Aulani now. Would love to try to see the turtles. Can anyone please tell me when will be the best time to go there? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jtba

joy327 said:


> Thanks for the information. We're currently at Aulani now. Would love to try to see the turtles. Can anyone please tell me when will be the best time to go there? Thanks in advance!



i'm the one who posted the original directions. so envious you're at aulani!

not sure if there is a "best" time to go, but i checked in my TR and it looks like we were there in the early afternoon. if i were you i would plan two separate days, so that you have a back-up in case you don't see them on day 1. it's really easy to get to, so won't take a whole lot of time out of your day.

good luck and let us know if you see 'em!


----------



## alohamom

joy327 said:


> Thanks for the information. We're currently at Aulani now. Would love to try to see the turtles. Can anyone please tell me when will be the best time to go there? Thanks in advance!



Well I was going to put this in my report but since I have yet to even start it I think this thread might be a good place to mention this. We went on a Sunday, around 11am. I was picturing a peaceful little cove with a few people on it. Not the case on Sundays and Wednesday from 10-4 when a Japanese tour group invades. It was insanely crowded with many, many people in large tour branded floaties shaped like giant neon green turtles all splashing around the lagoon, umbrellas on the beach, games up on the grass, there was a loud speaker set up and the leader was shouting in Japanese, it was chaos. There happened to be a monk seal up on the shore, thankfully roped off and being guarded by a volunteer so we did have the unexpected pleasure of seeing it sunning itself but man, the "secret cove" isnt exactly a secret any more. The volunteer told me that this tour group is now a regular thing and of course there were no turtles in the lagoon so certainly do no go on Sundays and Wednesdays!


----------



## jtba

alohamom said:


> Well I was going to put this in my report but since I have yet to even start it I think this thread might be a good place to mention this. We went on a Sunday, around 11am. I was picturing a peaceful little cove with a few people on it. Not the case on Sundays and Wednesday from 10-4 when a Japanese tour group invades. It was insanely crowded with many, many people in large tour branded floaties shaped like giant neon green turtles all splashing around the lagoon, umbrellas on the beach, games up on the grass, there was a loud speaker set up and the leader was shouting in Japanese, it was chaos. There happened to be a monk seal up on the shore, thankfully roped off and being guarded by a volunteer so we did have the unexpected pleasure of seeing it sunning itself but man, the "secret cove" isnt exactly a secret any more. The volunteer told me that this tour group is now a regular thing and of course there were no turtles in the lagoon so certainly do no go on Sundays and Wednesdays!



oh what a bummer... now i wonder if i should delete this thread entirely...


----------



## alohamom

jtba said:


> oh what a bummer... now i wonder if i should delete this thread entirely...



No way! I for one was sooo glad you started it because I was able to show my hubby and kids the pictures and then we all knew what to look out for. The way this tour was so well organized and attended it sure looked like it had been happening for quite a while


----------



## DisneyDre

My parents are headed to Aulani soon, id love for them to check this out., seems early morning would be best bet?


----------



## joy327

jtba said:


> i'm the one who posted the original directions. so envious you're at aulani!
> 
> not sure if there is a "best" time to go, but i checked in my TR and it looks like we were there in the early afternoon. if i were you i would plan two separate days, so that you have a back-up in case you don't see them on day 1. it's really easy to get to, so won't take a whole lot of time out of your day.
> 
> good luck and let us know if you see 'em!


We went this morning, Wednesday, around 9 am and stayed for like little over 2 hours. So thankful for your direction. It made it so easy to find. One turtle came in shortly after we arrived. He was so playful and friendly. It seems like he tried to say aloha to everyone who's there in the water. People were standing different spots and he just kept going around to each groups of people. Really cute. My sons enjoyed to watch him swimming around us. I didn't see any tourist groups there like the other post mentioned. I was afraid there would be too many people there but I counted probably like maybe 20's top there. This is a really cool place to visit. So happy we did it and really appreciate your information. Thank you!


----------



## jtba

joy327 said:


> We went this morning, Wednesday, around 9 am and stayed for like little over 2 hours. So thankful for your direction. It made it so easy to find. One turtle came in shortly after we arrived. He was so playful and friendly. It seems like he tried to say aloha to everyone who's there in the water. People were standing different spots and he just kept going around to each groups of people. Really cute. My sons enjoyed to watch him swimming around us. I didn't see any tourist groups there like the other post mentioned. I was afraid there would be too many people there but I counted probably like maybe 20's top there. This is a really cool place to visit. So happy we did it and really appreciate your information. Thank you!



so happy to hear it. the turtles were indeed very friendly when we were there; they circled round and round, just like you described. glad you got to experience it as well, as did your son!


----------



## planningjollyholiday

Just wanted to say a big thanks for this post @jtba we just got back from Aulani and finding the turtles was a highlight of our trip. They are gorgeous creatures and my family will never forget this experience!!! I never would have known about this beach with out your help. Thanks so much!


----------



## jtba

planningjollyholiday said:


> Just wanted to say a big thanks for this post @jtba we just got back from Aulani and finding the turtles was a highlight of our trip. They are gorgeous creatures and my family will never forget this experience!!! I never would have known about this beach with out your help. Thanks so much!



so glad you had a great time!


----------



## nkereina

We went on Thursday around 8:30am and were the only ones on the beach but did not see anything. We tried again around 6:30pm and didn't see anything again, this time maybe 10 people were there watching the sunset. Is there a time of day that's best to see them? We're home now but were bummed we didn't catch them! We did see one turtle at the North Shore, however.


----------



## jtba

nkereina said:


> We went on Thursday around 8:30am and were the only ones on the beach but did not see anything. We tried again around 6:30pm and didn't see anything again, this time maybe 10 people were there watching the sunset. Is there a time of day that's best to see them? We're home now but were bummed we didn't catch them! We did see one turtle at the North Shore, however.



bummer! not sure if there's a best time... someone else asked the same question above but no one replied. seems like it's a luck of the draw type of thing?


----------



## Julie645

I wanted to thank everyone for this thread. This ended up being one of the big highlights of our trip... maybe the biggest. My husband was really super excited about it as were the kids. We went around 9 am and saw up to three turtles at the same time. I highly recommend going. It was a short walk and an amazing experience. Wish we hadn't waited till almost the last day we would gone again.


----------



## jtba

oooooh THREE turtles... awesome!!!!


----------



## MouseOfCards

jtba said:


> and i hope you'll see these:
> View attachment 162605
> 
> View attachment 162606
> 
> View attachment 162607
> 
> View attachment 162608
> 
> View attachment 162609
> 
> these turtles were truly fearless. they just came right up to us, and i'm not even sure why! it's not like anyone was giving out food or whatever. it almost seemed like they were as curious about us as we were about them. they probably came round 5-6 times during the hour we were there, maybe more. kinda lost count after a while.
> 
> my whole family enjoyed the experience, and it was so close, so easy to get to from aulani. please make time for them if you're at aulani. only took about 10 minutes (less if your kids walk fast, lol).


Looks like a secret entrance. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## eeyorefanuk

We went last year but just missed them 

We saw our first monk seal this year 

She was injured and resting by the water edge on beach 

The "marine association" were keeping an eye on her

Beautiful turtle photos


----------



## drcoulsey

_I can't wait to see these turtles.  Thanks for the info and the pictures._


----------



## AMCSquared

Thanks for all the tips from this thread.  We went two days in a row and were able to see turtle both days.  We did a quick recon on the 1st day and saw some from the beach.  2nd day we were dressed for the swimming.  We also saw one the 2nd day and this particular one is very friendly.  If you stand still, it will come swimming pretty close to you.  Just follow all the rules posted by the fence and use some common sense and you will be fine.

Quick note though, this is not a zoo so don't expect to see turtle all the time.  In fact, we got lucky and saw the last 10 minutes before it swam away.  We stayed another hour+ after the 1st encounter and didn't see anymore.


----------



## drcoulsey

_What kind of underwater camera did you use?_


----------



## AMCSquared

I don't remember the exact model, but it is either Olympus TG-3 or TG-2.  I think the current version is either TG-4 or 5.


----------



## jtba

we used the Fujifilm FinePix XP80 for the photos i took on my original post on p. 1. looks like the new model is XP90 on amazon.


----------



## Psymonds

jtba said:


> we used the Fujifilm FinePix XP80 for the photos i took on my original post on p. 1. looks like the new model is XP90 on amazon.


  we got the xp-90 as a work gift and it's very nice.  didn't pay for it so can't comment on value but gorgeous colors underwater.


----------



## Psymonds

Psymonds said:


> we got the xp-90 as a work gift and it's very nice.  didn't pay for it so can't comment on value but gorgeous colors underwater.


  I like the wireless integration, I can get the photos off the camera and post them to facebook poolside.


----------



## DisneyPrincess88

OH MY!!!! I am so excited to see this thread!! We will be there in June. Are the turtles in this beach all year round or just certain seasons?


----------



## alohamom

year round but it is hit or miss.


----------



## buffettgirl

there are fewer and fewer turtles there every time I go.  The beach is becoming seriously overcrowded and the turtles are finding new places.  

http://dlnr.hawaii.gov/blog/2014/06/06/nr14-068/

I'll repeat what I said above, we need to allow the turtles space to move freely, to enjoy their habitat.  Every time I see a turtle, I see people crowd around the turtle.  The turtles might seem like they are friendly but you are invading their habitat. If a turtle is coming close enough for it to hit you with his flipper, YOU are too close.  That's your clue to get out of the water and give the turtle his space.  This isn't a petting zoo, the turtles are not there for your entertainment, they are wild creatures, trying to eat and live.  You are in the turtle's way.  

Please respect the turtles.  It's the law.


----------



## DisneyPrincess88

alohamom said:


> year round but it is hit or miss.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## tonimo

Great information! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## limegreenpeanut

maberlyne said:


> Or you could do like me and my husband and go there via the ocean side path.... just, kidding, not recommended. But we did it twice still lol. It starts out promising enough with nice wide rocks to climb.... then not as good lol and you're traversing like goats! But luckily, last time we went, we did see turtles! So cool!


I know exactly what you mean. We traversed the same rock wall before realizing there was a normal path via the road!


----------



## limegreenpeanut

My absolute favorite place on the planet is this secret little turtle beach.  We are going back in March and I was worried the turtles wouldn't be there because since 2015 I have directed two friends visiting Hawaii to go to this beach and they both said they did not find turtles.  So happy to hear they are still there!


----------



## cgattis

limegreenpeanut said:


> My absolute favorite place on the planet is this secret little turtle beach.  We are going back in March and I was worried the turtles wouldn't be there because since 2015 I have directed two friends visiting Hawaii to go to this beach and they both said they did not find turtles.  So happy to hear they are still there!  A video of us discovering them!:


Unfortunately in three tries we saw no turtles, but I'm with you--that little cove may be my favorite place on the planet as well.  It's like being in a dream.........*sigh*


----------



## buffettgirl

limegreenpeanut said:


> My absolute favorite place on the planet is this secret little turtle beach.  We are going back in March and I was worried the turtles wouldn't be there because since 2015 I have directed two friends visiting Hawaii to go to this beach and they both said they did not find turtles.  So happy to hear they are still there!  A video of us discovering them!:



Good luck not getting yourself a ticket or arrested next time.    Your behavior in that video could easily result in both.  There are quite frequently undercover people on the beach handing out tickets.  You think I"m joking, but I'm not.  They are protected, and the state takes that VERY seriously.  Especially your little remark where "you don't think you see anyone so you think it's ok"   It's not ok.   They don't even have to see you. Video or photo proof is enough.  Just ask these guys:  http://khon2.com/2017/11/30/visitors-fined-for-holding-endangered-turtle-on-hawaii-beach/


http://www.hawaiioceanambassadors.com/beach-clean-ups/info-sea-turtles-can-i-touch-or-ride-them


----------



## Midoria

buffettgirl said:


> Good luck not getting yourself a ticket or arrested next time.    Your behavior in that video could easily result in both.  There are quiet frequently undercover people on the beach handing out tickets.  You think I"m joking, but I'm not.  They are protected, and the state takes that VERY seriously.  Especially your little remark where "you don't think you see anyone so you think it's ok"   It's not ok.   They don't even have to see you. Video or photo proof is enough.  Just ask these guys:  http://khon2.com/2017/11/30/visitors-fined-for-holding-endangered-turtle-on-hawaii-beach/



Thank you for saying this. I'd just like to note that lots of individuals here feel very protective of our animals here. I have the DNLR number in my phone and there is no shame on my part to call them and take pics of the offenders. Hawaii is not a petting zoo and the animals are not here for entertainment. Treating them as such is, as my co-worker says, "Wan serious pilikia, brah!".


----------



## buffettgirl

smartly, she deleted her video and changed her name on her youtube.   Lord, people are stupid.


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## adamak

The link about said 10 feet.


----------



## KayKayJS

Glad to see the majority of the ppl here understand respecting the turtles... When we went there were people there letting their kids WAY too close and basically not allowing anyone to see because they crowded around it so much. I have a video of the kids feet kicking the turtle. It really dampened the experience for me because God forbid you say anything about the way someone is parenting their child.... It was a no win situation for me. Poor turtles.


----------



## Midoria

olafLover said:


> We really want to see turtles (are also going to dive in places that are known to have them). I always enjoy seeing animals in the wild, it gives such a majestic feeling to see them were they need to be. What is the correct distance to keep from the animals and what do you do if they come towards you?



I’m not sure about the distance on land, but when I have encountered animals while swimming, I just stayed in one spot. Better to let the animal maneuver easily around me then to try and clunkily maneuver around them. 



KayKayJS said:


> It really dampened the experience for me because God forbid you say anything about the way someone is parenting their child.... It was a no win situation for me. Poor turtles.


Telling people it’s illegal really works, because it’s the truth and it’s a little scary. So that way you don’t have to address the children specifically.


----------



## buffettgirl

I usually tell people to take their photo (because we all want a photo) and then move to where the turtles aren't.  Especially at paradise cove.    

The problem is that people do feed the turtles, so now the turtles have started swimming right up to people looking for food.  This is bad for the turtles and ultimately will reduce their numbers.  People think "oh, the turtles want to check me out!"  no, the turtles want food.  Their natural behavior has been modified by people and eventually they won't feed naturally in that place anymore and they'll stop coming.  

If people move and stay away from the turtles then the turtles will stop associating people with food.   

Like Midoria said, if you can't get out of their way, it's best to just stay put until you can.  

But again, if the turtle is hitting you with a flipper, then you should exit.  

If you see someone deliberately touching or kicking the turtles, or even just crowding around them not letting them have free reign of their water, that is considered harassment.  Someone will take your photo and someone WILL call. 

 I'm telling you all, they take this very seriously especially lately, because it's gotten so out of hand - especially when once quiet spots are now invaded.


----------



## Midoria

buffettgirl said:


> I'm telling you all, they take this very seriously especially lately, because it's gotten so out of hand - especially when once quiet spots are now invaded.


Exactly. Of course, more people = more harassment. For a state that relies on tourism to survive, I think the local government does a poor job educating vacationers about respecting animals. They need to beef it up with signs everywhere - including hotels. Hawaiian Air needs to stop showing that stupid pre-landing Na Hoku commercial and have something about how to treat wildlife.


----------



## KayKayJS

Midoria said:


> I’m not sure about the distance on land, but when I have encountered animals while swimming, I just stayed in one spot. Better to let the animal maneuver easily around me then to try and clunkily maneuver around them.
> 
> 
> Telling people it’s illegal really works, because it’s the truth and it’s a little scary. So that way you don’t have to address the children specifically.



I did loudly say to my husband, it's illegal to touch them, they are protected. But it did nothing to deter the parents from encouraging their kids to continue the behavior.


----------



## Midoria

KayKayJS said:


> I did loudly say to my husband, it's illegal to touch them, they are protected. But it did nothing to deter the parents from encouraging their kids to continue the behavior.


Yeah, you generally have to say it right to the people. Eitherwise they will pretend not to hear you, or they really won't hear.


----------



## Pixie_Dust

Thank you for the foolproof directions with pics! And the turtle pics are amazing, really makes me excited to do this the next time we're at Aulani


----------

